# Oh Boy! Would you pay this?



## hillymum (May 15, 2003)

This is amazing! I can not believe someone would pay this much for one diaper, great as it is! I'd never let my son wear it lol.


----------



## bklynmom04 (Dec 12, 2004)

i totally would -- and would have paid more if i didn't just buy one from fluff factory.









christy's work is just


----------



## mvlg (Jul 17, 2005)

Gorgeous diaper and I also think Christy's work is fabulous. I would pay that much if I really wanted it. I think that her diapers are worth a lot, especially since they are so hard to get. That will be one royal tushie
Mary


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

I would pay that, and I have. That is one gorgeous diaper!


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

It is georgous but I can't afford $155 for a dipe. I'd have to have 12 DC and be able to pass it down to each of them in order to justify it and then still wouldn't buy it. SORRY, I have a tight budget and I HATE to spend $$. I do want to say again it is very beautiful.


----------



## jest (Oct 24, 2005)

Wow. Some of you would seriously pay over $155 for a diaper? Seriously? Granted, it looks beautiful, but still.


----------



## gr8fulmom (Jun 27, 2002)

IT is BEAUtiful and I would pay a lot but NOT that much! I might pay that much for something else







but not just one diaper...

Jen


----------



## KBinSATX (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow I was wondering what kind of SAH work I could do. I guess I will be taking up needle point. Holy cow!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

It's not just a diaper. It's a hobby! It's a work of art! It's something that brings happiness. Totally worth it! Some people spend all their money on video games. Some have a hundred pairs of shoes. To each her own. Spend your money on what makes you happy. Give me soft wearable art to put on my baby any day!


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
It's not just a diaper. It's a hobby! It's a work of art! It's something that brings happiness. Totally worth it! Some people spend all their money on video games. Some have a hundred pairs of shoes. To each her own. Spend your money on what makes you happy. Give me soft wearable art to put on my baby any day!









ITA I just can't afford it.


----------



## *andiflipping* (Oct 24, 2005)

That diaper is beautiful but I could no way afford to spend that much on one diaper...I hardly even have that kind of $$$ to spend on my whole stash!







...

ONTH..If I was rich, I would def. support that kind of diapering


----------



## Jessica36 (Oct 14, 2003)

It is beautiful, I wouldn't, cause I can't afford it! LOL, but I know that had to take some time to do!


----------



## NCHIN (Feb 19, 2004)

Christy is such a wonderful wahm. Her items are hard to get for a reason. They are fabulous!!!!!!! My computer and my fingers are not fast enough so I get it the next best way. Pay up the ying yang for it.









I actually picked that dragon for a custom and Christy had made a double with another color windpro. Dh and I liked the other more so the blue one went on the auction block. And YES! I am sure it took a lot of work. It is a very complicated design. In my opinion, it was worth it and then some.


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Yes, definitely worth it


----------



## mnkygrl79 (Mar 23, 2005)

If I had the money I would







Some of her stuff went for even more than that at the FFA!!! Way to go Christy!


----------



## Mum2girls (May 26, 2005)

totally beautiful. if i hadn't bought so much lately, i would have bid on that







. i have a black one with silver snowflake on it and it's so beautiful. i think it might have been the first aios christy made. her work and customer service is the best


----------



## bklynmom04 (Dec 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
It's not just a diaper. It's a hobby! It's a work of art! It's something that brings happiness. Totally worth it! Some people spend all their money on video games. Some have a hundred pairs of shoes. To each her own. Spend your money on what makes you happy. Give me soft wearable art to put on my baby any day!









there ya go!


----------



## bugnbean (Mar 10, 2005)

If I could afford it. Totally. But right now I can't justify that kind of expense for a diaper.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Yup, I would and I have. I would have LOVED that AIO but we just bought a house and need a washer and dryer so I had to put that first over fluff.

Christy's diapers (and Christy herself) are worth it. I'd pay triple that for Christy herself


----------



## MerelyGod (Apr 5, 2005)

I would if I had the money!

I would never, ever let DD wear it though. I would just sort of hang it on the wall and pet (with clean hands!) and admire it every time I passed.

I would also never mention it outside of MDC, because NO ONE else understands!


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

In the words of my fave band, "IF I could, I would......"

Yeah, killer dragon. I keep going back just to look at it. I've been on a dragon kick lately, but I keep missing them, d'oh! I really like the look of embroidered dragons right now. Someone is gonna get a killer diaper, b/c you KNOW it is gonna look so much more cool irl.


----------



## kynd mama (Jul 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phishmama*
In the words of my fave band, "IF I could, I would......"










Hey! Nice Jane's quote!









What's gonna happen when Christy sells FB!?!?!? (just thought?)


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

If I had the money I would...I paid $90 for an FCB AIO once and $80 for another


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kynd mama*
Hey! Nice Jane's quote!









What's gonna happen when Christy sells FB!?!?!? (just thought?)

I could be wrong but I think she is quoting Phish's _If I could_









That diaper is beautiful!


----------



## kynd mama (Jul 16, 2002)

Well dang, I thought it was Jane's Addiction "I would for You"... a fave song of mine!









now how's that for changing subjects!?








BTW, I'm sending you a PM now, Tiffany!


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Are her designs done by hand or machine? I can't imagine doing that by hand. It would be worth WAY more than $155.

ETA: Ok, looking at it again, there's no way that would ever be done by hand. Sooo, why is it so difficult to do? Don't you just put the thread colors on, choose your design, put the diaper fabric on the little stretcher thing, and push some buttons? I don't see the difficulty.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

machine I believe Kathryn... but even by machine that dragon is likely to have taken at least 2 hours to stitch out (if not more)... a ton of stabilizer and who knows how many thread changes. Not fun


----------



## NCHIN (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kathryn*
Are her designs done by hand or machine? I can't imagine doing that by hand. It would be worth WAY more than $155.

ETA: Ok, looking at it again, there's no way that would ever be done by hand. Sooo, why is it so difficult to do? Don't you just put the thread colors on, choose your design, put the diaper fabric on the little stretcher thing, and push some buttons? I don't see the difficulty.

It was done on a embroidery machine. Not by hand. I am not sure if you have a embroidery machine, from your comments, I would think not. 40,000 stitch count took over 2 hours I would think. Lots of thread changes and embroidery thread is not cheap. Lots of stabilizers and a really good machine. Add that it is fleece and there is more trouble. It is not as easy as you think.


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatchyMama*
machine I believe Kathryn... but even by machine that dragon is likely to have taken at least 2 hours to stitch out (if not more)... a ton of stabilizer and who knows how many thread changes. Not fun









Wow, that is a long time. I thought the machines were a bit more advanced than that by now.


----------



## bugnbean (Mar 10, 2005)

Oh yes...that would definitely take a LONG time to stitch out. The embroidery looks flawless too (and I know how hard that is!!)


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

In a second I would have bought it and am cranky I missed the end of the auction. It is amazing and totally worth it.


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kynd mama*
Well dang, I thought it was Jane's Addiction "I would for You"... a fave song of mine!

















: Nah, I meant phish. But hey-phish covered "been caught stealin" like probably 5 or so times, back in 98. I saw two of 'em.


----------



## Lynski (Oct 17, 2004)

If I had the $$ I would have bought it in a heartbeat. It's a true piece of art, and the embroidery reallys is flawless. I don't know if it would get used either, probably hung somewhere I could see it often.


----------



## zaksma (Mar 18, 2005)

That diaper is gorgeous and from what I have heard, Christy's work is outstanding. Personally, I think it is a little rude to come on here a criticize how much someone else pays for a diaper that they obviously love and have no problem buying- no matter what the price is. I mean, no one would come on here and comment on "why would *anyone* ever only use cheap diapers like prefolds?" I'm not trying to be an ass, just wanted to point that out.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

beautiful diaper, but no way would i ever spend that much for it


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kathryn*
Wow, that is a long time. I thought the machines were a bit more advanced than that by now.

most home embroidery machines stitch about 600 stitches per minute. If that was all there was to it, it would be easy.. but when you add in time to stabilize, change thread, cut jump threads, etc... those big designs take FOREVER


----------



## oetien (Mar 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zaksma*
I mean, no one would come on here and comment on "why would *anyone* ever only use cheap diapers like prefolds?" I'm not trying to be an ass, just wanted to point that out.

OT. I'm not trying to be an ass here, but do you know why anyone would use pfs exclusively?


----------



## oetien (Mar 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MerelyGod*
I would if I had the money!

I would never, ever let DD wear it though. I would just sort of hang it on the wall and pet (with clean hands!) and admire it every time I passed.

I would also never mention it outside of MDC, because NO ONE else understands!









: ITA


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kathryn*
Are her designs done by hand or machine? I can't imagine doing that by hand. It would be worth WAY more than $155.

ETA: Ok, looking at it again, there's no way that would ever be done by hand. Sooo, why is it so difficult to do? Don't you just put the thread colors on, choose your design, put the diaper fabric on the little stretcher thing, and push some buttons? I don't see the difficulty.

Here is a good explanation of exactly how machine embroidery works
https://www.fluffymail.com/embroidery.html

Its not so much difficulty as it is time consuming and embroidery threads and stabilizers are expensive.


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

I'd pay that, oh yes, and definitely would let ds wear it. My dh and I have an agreement that the reason why dipes are good for collecting (and yes, it's a hobby) is because it is something useful. Lots of people collect things that have no real functional purpose (some of you, maybe?) ~ I'm not saying that's wrong, I just prefer to spend money on beautiful things that have a job to do ... and it's a bonus, knowing the money is going toward the family of a hard-working WAHM so she can raise her kids herself.


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatchyMama*
Here is a good explanation of exactly how machine embroidery works
https://www.fluffymail.com/embroidery.html

Its not so much difficulty as it is time consuming and embroidery threads and stabilizers are expensive.

excellent link, thanks mama


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daekini*
I'd pay that, oh yes, and definitely would let ds wear it. My dh and I have an agreement that the reason why dipes are good for collecting (and yes, it's a hobby) is because it is something useful. Lots of people collect things that have no real functional purpose (some of you, maybe?) ~ I'm not saying that's wrong, I just prefer to spend money on beautiful things that have a job to do ... and it's a bonus, knowing the money is going toward the family of a hard-working WAHM so she can raise her kids herself.

















LOVE it! ITA


----------



## J_Van (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daekini*
I'd pay that, oh yes, and definitely would let ds wear it. My dh and I have an agreement that the reason why dipes are good for collecting (and yes, it's a hobby) is because it is something useful. Lots of people collect things that have no real functional purpose (some of you, maybe?) ~ I'm not saying that's wrong, I just prefer to spend money on beautiful things that have a job to do ... and it's a bonus, knowing the money is going toward the family of a hard-working WAHM so she can raise her kids herself.

















Thank you. ITA. And trust me, that dragon aio will definately see its wear.


----------



## Jenifer76 (Apr 20, 2005)

If I had extra money and the inclination, yes I would buy it.


----------



## jest (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zaksma*
That diaper is gorgeous and from what I have heard, Christy's work is outstanding. Personally, I think it is a little rude to come on here a criticize how much someone else pays for a diaper that they obviously love and have no problem buying- no matter what the price is. I mean, no one would come on here and comment on "why would *anyone* ever only use cheap diapers like prefolds?" I'm not trying to be an ass, just wanted to point that out.

I was not criticizing. I'm sorry if it came off that way to you. I'm relatively new here and it just surprised me to see that so many people would pay so much money for one diaper (and I did acknowlege that it is a beautiful diaper.) Hey, if you have the money and that's what you like to spend it on, there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## nonnymoose (Mar 12, 2004)

It makes me feel better about spending $150 on mama pads!

If people want to spend that much, let 'em...I'm sure the WAHMs appreciate it! In five months, the cost per wear of the diaper will be down to a dollar anyway


----------



## hillymum (May 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zaksma*
That diaper is gorgeous and from what I have heard, Christy's work is outstanding. Personally, I think it is a little rude to come on here a criticize how much someone else pays for a diaper that they obviously love and have no problem buying- no matter what the price is. I mean, no one would come on here and comment on "why would *anyone* ever only use cheap diapers like prefolds?" I'm not trying to be an ass, just wanted to point that out.


Please do not make this thread into an argument. It was not meant to put anyone down. I was just expressing amazement at how much someone was willing to spend on ONE DIAPER even though it's a lovely diaper. The diaper is obviously very well made, and stitched by hand or machine (yes, I know, machine) a lot of care has gone into the work. I'm very happy for Christy, as I said to my husband last night, I hope she was jumping for joy.
I don't think anyone has criticized anyone for paying that figure, so please don't start say they have. That really puts people off from coming here.
Hilary


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hillymum*
I was just expressing amazement at how much someone was willing to spend on ONE DIAPER even though it's a lovely diaper.

That can still make people feel like they are being judged. A LOT of the people in this forum have spent that much, or more, on a single diapering item. There has been some hurtful criticism in the past so it is a touchy subject here.


----------



## scrapadoozer (Jun 10, 2004)

I think it is definitely worth the money but I wouldn't spend that much personally.


----------



## zaksma (Mar 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hillymum*
Please do not make this thread into an argument. It was not meant to put anyone down. I was just expressing amazement at how much someone was willing to spend on ONE DIAPER even though it's a lovely diaper. The diaper is obviously very well made, and stitched by hand or machine (yes, I know, machine) a lot of care has gone into the work. I'm very happy for Christy, as I said to my husband last night, I hope she was jumping for joy.
I don't think anyone has criticized anyone for paying that figure, so please don't start say they have. That really puts people off from coming here.
Hilary

Whatever- you can think that I am the one turning this into an argument if you want, but I am just pointing out that the mama who *did* spend this much on a diaper is probably a member here (which she is) and it is a little rude to criticize her. And yes, people are in fact doing that when they say "why on earth would you ever pay this much for a diaper?" And think about how it must make Chrsity feel to read that so many people don't consider her diapers worth the $$ that *someone* else paid for them. That's fine that you wouldn't pay that much for the diaper (I know that I never have personally)- but sometimes it is best to keep things to yourself. And do not turn this around on me keeping people from coming here- this kind of thread is excactly why lots of moms I know who CD don't come here to post.


----------



## ~Scapegoat~ (Jul 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hillymum*
Oh Boy! Would you pay this?

Nope, I wouldnt, but mainly because its fleece and I have a supper dupper pee-er.

I absolutly love the design though.


----------



## zaksma (Mar 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oetien*
OT. I'm not trying to be an ass here, but do you know why anyone would use pfs exclusively?









Personally, I don't care why anyone would- that is kind of the point of my post even if it may have gotten lost in translation....some people prefer to use prefolds and more power to them, but you would never see that posted. I don't care if your diapers cost $2 each or $200 each- at least you are using cloth diapers, right?


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## Jessica36 (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## niki_73 (Oct 6, 2004)

Just wanted to mention that what is not included in the link are that these embroidary machine's are $$$ and so is the software that is usually not included. I have a embroidary machine the DH just got me about 6 weeks ago and by the time he got me everything it was almost $7000 not to mention I could still spend more on hoops, threads, and designs. So the price of the diaper is worth it considering how much the start up expense is.


----------



## nonnymoose (Mar 12, 2004)

I wouldn't pay $50K for a Humvee, so I guess I'd better not mention that in case I hurt somebody's feelings. Actually, I wouldn't pay a dollar for a Humvee, and I bet most of us wouldn't! Everyone has different ideas about what's important to them, and it's silly to get your knickers in a twist over it.
Besides, the OP titled the thread "Oh Boy! Would you pay this?" not "What kind of idiot pays this much for a diaper?"
I actually find it interesting to hear the different viewpoints on diaper buying. I tend to window-shop obsessively, then spend a large chunk on a package of diapers, generally new/first quality. I probably wouldn't buy used, and I rarely buy seconds. There are plenty of people that do both, and I enjoy reading about it. I generally steer away from fancy diapers, because I don't see the point when my son wears pants 90% of the time. There's no way I'd pay more than about twenty bucks for a single diaper, unless it actually jumps in the diaper pail by itself. In fact, I'm gobsmacked that someone WOULD pay that much for a single diaper. That certainly doesn't mean I look down on the purchaser - we just have different priorities.


----------



## KBinSATX (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Jessica36 (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *niki_73*
Just wanted to mention that what is not included in the link are that these embroidary machine's are $$$ and so is the software that is usually not included. I have a embroidary machine the DH just got me about 6 weeks ago and by the time he got me everything it was almost $7000 not to mention I could still spend more on hoops, threads, and designs. So the price of the diaper is worth it considering how much the start up expense is.

I have to yeah this, but I was lucky and got a used one and 0% financing and gee I did spend that much...


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

There's a difference between saying "I wouldn't pay $50,000 for a Humvee" on a diaper message board and saying "I'm amazed at how much someone was willing to spend on a CAR!" on a message board for automobile enthusiasts many of whom have spent $50,000 or $100,000 on a fine car.


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

good point Alice


----------



## kynd mama (Jul 16, 2002)

((HUGS)) Hillymum!

I don't think you were being snarky.







*I* would spend $$$$$ on yarn and fabric!... now how many of us would do that?!?!
















(ETA: good for Christy! I don't mind anyone paying mega-bucks for anything WAHM-made! It's a good deal for all involved!)


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zaksma*
Whatever- you can think that I am the one turning this into an argument if you want, but I am just pointing out that the mama who *did* spend this much on a diaper is probably a member here (which she is) and it is a little rude to criticize her. And yes, people are in fact doing that when they say "why on earth would you ever pay this much for a diaper?" A...

I don't think it was intended as criticism....consider for a moment that there are plenty of us to whom the thought never occured that people, you know, REAL people, actually CAN spend that kind of money on one clothing item.
Criticism? No. Astonishment? Yes. I totally did not realize that there were so many people here who even could spend $150 on one thing. I mean, I hate to spend $12 on one new bra for myself. $150 on one diaper is as foreign to me as buying all new carpet. Or a whole room of new furniture. That just does not exist in my reality.
As for the prefolds...many of the people who use pfs only, do it because that's all they can do. It is pretty different to compare someone who can choose to spend a lot on one diaper, to someone who HAS to use prefolds because they could not afford anything else. Like getting all insulted that someone does not like your Lexus SUV and asking them, "well...nobody asks you why you drive an ugly econobox..so there!"
Different ballpark.


----------



## bunnyhatanpaa (Jun 16, 2005)

that is a sweet dipe. if i had lots of extra money of course i would buy it. and i wouldnt be getting mad at people who didnt understand..

i dont come here so often anymore because it seem like always the same person is getting mad at everything that maybe said a little wrong...or should i say READ wrong. just my 2 cents


----------



## F and L (Apr 5, 2005)

Just to echo all of the comments about the absolute stunning beauty of Christy's work, and the sweetness of Christy herself. And to add a bit of information that shows what a generous and kind mama she is. She just gave away a beautiful fitted absolutely for free by lottery on hyenacart. She raised soooo much money for the Fluff Factory auctions by putting a number of things up for 100% donation, giving what could only have been hours and hours and hours of her time and talent and expensive materials to make such exquisite things for charity. And all of this while she's heavily pregnant and looking after a toddler. She is a rare and special mama.


----------



## hillymum (May 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zaksma*
I am just pointing out that the mama who *did* spend this much on a diaper is probably a member here (which she is) and it is a little rude to criticize her. And yes, people are in fact doing that when they say "why on earth would you ever pay this much for a diaper?" And think about how it must make Chrsity feel to read that so many people don't consider her diapers worth the $$ that *someone* else paid for them. And do not turn this around on me keeping people from coming here- this kind of thread is excactly why lots of moms I know who CD don't come here to post.


A few comments in response.
1) Who has criticized the buyer? Not me? Seems to me your reading things that haven't been writen, insinuated or even hinted at.

2) I should imagine Christy knows what people think of her diapers. Nobody has anything to say about them but praise! I wonder if she was as stunned as I was to see the final figure that the diaper went for. Even if she wasn't I hope she was happy with it.

3) This thread was an interesting read apparently for many people. No one has been rude or unkind apart from.....

I have been coming here for over 6 months and haven't seen a diaper go for so much before. For all I know there have been many, aparantly there have been, but I have not seen them. I haven't said it is wrong to pay that much for a diaper, and I don't think anyone else here has either. How you interpret the writen word is your business. Just don't twist them to turn people against others. All I did was express amazement that a diaper would sell for that much. Should I have added a smily face so that you would find it harder to missinterpret what I said?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hillymum*
This is amazing!







I can not believe someone would pay this much for one diaper, great as it is!







I'd never let my son wear it lol.









(Thanks for the hugs Angelina and the understanding from others!)
nak


----------



## anamama (Sep 9, 2003)

If I had the money, I would certainly drop that much on a diaper. It's all relative, yk? I wouldn't have a problem having an entire stash of spendy, high quality WAHM goods. And I wouldn't have a problem using them. Oh, how I love fluff!








Love to all the cloth using mamas!


----------



## knittingmomma (Jun 5, 2004)

I agree - supporting a home based business, handcraft work - what could be better! Surely it is worth every penny as it probably took lots of time to make.

Warm wishes,
Tonya


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

No, I couldn't. But if I could I would.


----------



## Kewpie (Sep 21, 2004)

I think Emily made some really good points!

Every month or so there is a post like this, starts out innocent (i agree with the astonishment, not criticism) and lots of people end up offended. Kinda makes me go







.

I've dabbled in hyena fluff, it's fun and supports great WAHM's but I do have my limit. I bought a Fussybutt set last fall, it was gorgeous, oh so soft and beautifully made. But when it came right down to it, I couldn't put it on my daughter.







Just couldn't. I have my limit I guess. I hung onto it for a bit and petted it now and again, then ended up selling it.

I love supporting WAHM's!! If Christy can get $150 or more for an AIO, I think that's amazing. Some mom's by choice or necessity spend less, sometimes it's $2 for a prefold, $10 or less for a fitted, or $150 for an awesome AIO. But what matters is it's all cloth!!


----------



## oetien (Mar 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
I don't think it was intended as criticism....consider for a moment that there are plenty of us to whom the thought never occured that people, you know, REAL people, actually CAN spend that kind of money on one clothing item.
Criticism? No. Astonishment? Yes. I totally did not realize that there were so many people here who even could spend $150 on one thing. I mean, I hate to spend $12 on one new bra for myself. $150 on one diaper is as foreign to me as buying all new carpet. Or a whole room of new furniture. That just does not exist in my reality.
As for the prefolds...many of the people who use pfs only, do it because that's all they can do. It is pretty different to compare someone who can choose to spend a lot on one diaper, to someone who HAS to use prefolds because they could not afford anything else. Like getting all insulted that someone does not like your Lexus SUV and asking them, "well...nobody asks you why you drive an ugly econobox..so there!"
Different ballpark.

Precisely! That's exactly what I was trying to say!
Thank you, Emily!


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oetien*
Precisely! That's exactly what I was trying to say!
Thank you, Emily!

















Well now we both feel understood.


----------



## romansmum (Nov 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
Yup, I would and I have. I would have LOVED that AIO but we just bought a house and need a washer and dryer so I had to put that first over fluff.

Christy's diapers (and Christy herself) are worth it. I'd pay triple that for Christy herself

















:

i would pay that much if it was something I really wanted, and if that had been something that would have worked for us, I probably would have. Christy's work is impeccable, and she is super cool too


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Claire was here.


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Claire was here.









and thank heavens for that!

Without getting into the debate, the answer is yes, *If* I had the money I absolutely would. But I don't, and I certainly don't begrudge anyone who does


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

Absolutely if I had the money. Sadly, I don't. Congrats to the winner, though! And to Christy, too! She deserves every penny she earns.


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

in my current incarnation? no. i couldn't and i wouldn't.

beautiful? YES it is!

150? no thats more than my entire stash i think even if i count what was gifted to us.

maybe when i'm the queen of persia!


----------



## MidwifeErika (Jun 30, 2005)

Wow.... I have never seen an AIO sell so high. Then again, I haven't done any hyena shopping at all. I think I could spend that much on a diaper, but I am hyper cheap by nature







However, I do want to say that I am happy to see this diaper sold so well as it was beautiful and I really appreciate WAHMs, arts and crafts, and love to see women making a living doing it. Right on to the mama's who are able to purchase these items and help keep WAHMs in business.


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MerelyGod*
I would if I had the money!

I would never, ever let DD wear it though. I would just sort of hang it on the wall and pet (with clean hands!) and admire it every time I passed.

I would also never mention it outside of MDC, because NO ONE else understands!


I would actually put it in a glass display case with a special light that would not ruin it. In the middle of the room. If I could afford it. If I was a millionaire.









It is beautiful work, a work of art definitely. It inspires me to make more dipes myself. And I suppose that I should not begrudge those women that can afford it. It is like they are philanthropists of the cloth diapering world!


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kathryn*
Are her designs done by hand or machine? I can't imagine doing that by hand. It would be worth WAY more than $155.

ETA: Ok, looking at it again, there's no way that would ever be done by hand. Sooo, why is it so difficult to do? Don't you just put the thread colors on, choose your design, put the diaper fabric on the little stretcher thing, and push some buttons? I don't see the difficulty.


Yeah. That was not done by hand. But there is a little time involved in the embroidery, the making of the diaper itself, and the cost of her overhead, (embroidery machines cost mucho dinero). I thought at first it was rather funny to spend that much on a diaper, but then I remembered that I spend about $100 a week on my fabric fetish!!!


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oetien*
OT. I'm not trying to be an ass here, but do you know why anyone would use pfs exclusively?











Um yeah. If they were poor.

And you know, (referring to the post directly before the quoted one above) I don't think that it is "un-pc" for people who cannot afford to buy gorgeous $150 diapers to simply state that they cannot afford to buy $150 diapers. It is very interesting to me that this thread is bringing up the economic disparities, and the attitudes that people can take in defending the status quo. On one hand, I see a beautiful diaper and think that it is neat, and light, and wonderful that there are such things in the world. On the other hand, I am not really caring for some of the commentary in defense of said purchase of lovely diaper. But, I understand if that diaper is a special "treat" too.

Isn't cloth diapering about keeping our children safe and keeping our environment (for their future) safe? It isn't about who has the most expensive stash people. Or perhaps that is the American way.


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daekini*
I'd pay that, oh yes, and definitely would let ds wear it. My dh and I have an agreement that the reason why dipes are good for collecting (and yes, it's a hobby) is because it is something useful. Lots of people collect things that have no real functional purpose (some of you, maybe?) ~ I'm not saying that's wrong, I just prefer to spend money on beautiful things that have a job to do ... and it's a bonus, knowing the money is going toward the family of a hard-working WAHM so she can raise her kids herself.


















That is so true! I like what you are saying. Collecting something utilitarian is quite admirable. When you put it that way, I understand a $150 diaper a little better! Thanks!


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jest*
I was not criticizing. I'm sorry if it came off that way to you. I'm relatively new here and it just surprised me to see that so many people would pay so much money for one diaper (and I did acknowlege that it is a beautiful diaper.) Hey, if you have the money and that's what you like to spend it on, there is nothing wrong with that.


I did not read a smidge of criticism in your post. Don't worry about it. Some people feel sensitive if they are more, what is the word, affluent. And I KNOW I am going to piss someone off with that. Believe me, I am holding back here!


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
That can still make people feel like they are being judged. A LOT of the people in this forum have spent that much, or more, on a single diapering item. There has been some hurtful criticism in the past so it is a touchy subject here.


Okay, I am sorry, but here goes. Am I supposed to now feel sorry for someone who can afford $150 diaper? $150 feeds my family for a month. And I feel lucky about that. Why should those of us who comment that we cannot afford to buy an expensive diaper be made to feel guilty about commenting on said diaper? Wow, maybe I am more of a Socialist than I thought, but that doesn't seem right. I am not judging those that can buy the diaper, and I will not be judged for commenting that I can't afford it!!! But I am going to stop posting, because I can't keep up with the thread!


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zaksma*
Personally, I don't care why anyone would- that is kind of the point of my post even if it may have gotten lost in translation....some people prefer to use prefolds and more power to them, but you would never see that posted. I don't care if your diapers cost $2 each or $200 each- at least you are using cloth diapers, right?


Okay, that is a good point. Cloth diapering is the goal.


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nonnymoose*
I wouldn't pay $50K for a Humvee, so I guess I'd better not mention that in case I hurt somebody's feelings. Actually, I wouldn't pay a dollar for a Humvee, and I bet most of us wouldn't! Everyone has different ideas about what's important to them, and it's silly to get your knickers in a twist over it.
Besides, the OP titled the thread "Oh Boy! Would you pay this?" not "What kind of idiot pays this much for a diaper?"
I actually find it interesting to hear the different viewpoints on diaper buying. I tend to window-shop obsessively, then spend a large chunk on a package of diapers, generally new/first quality. I probably wouldn't buy used, and I rarely buy seconds. There are plenty of people that do both, and I enjoy reading about it. I generally steer away from fancy diapers, because I don't see the point when my son wears pants 90% of the time. There's no way I'd pay more than about twenty bucks for a single diaper, unless it actually jumps in the diaper pail by itself. In fact, I'm gobsmacked that someone WOULD pay that much for a single diaper. That certainly doesn't mean I look down on the purchaser - we just have different priorities.


True, and eloquently put.


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kynd mama*
((HUGS)) Hillymum!

I don't think you were being snarky.







*I* would spend $$$$$ on yarn and fabric!... now how many of us would do that?!?!
















(ETA: good for Christy! I don't mind anyone paying mega-bucks for anything WAHM-made! It's a good deal for all involved!)


Yay! Yarn and Fabric!!! ITA that WAHMs deserve to be paid well for their work too!!!


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
I don't think it was intended as criticism....consider for a moment that there are plenty of us to whom the thought never occured that people, you know, REAL people, actually CAN spend that kind of money on one clothing item.
Criticism? No. Astonishment? Yes. I totally did not realize that there were so many people here who even could spend $150 on one thing. I mean, I hate to spend $12 on one new bra for myself. $150 on one diaper is as foreign to me as buying all new carpet. Or a whole room of new furniture. That just does not exist in my reality.
As for the prefolds...many of the people who use pfs only, do it because that's all they can do. It is pretty different to compare someone who can choose to spend a lot on one diaper, to someone who HAS to use prefolds because they could not afford anything else. Like getting all insulted that someone does not like your Lexus SUV and asking them, "well...nobody asks you why you drive an ugly econobox..so there!"
Different ballpark.









ITA! It amazes me that mamas have so much in common, but when it comes to economics, well...


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *F and L*
Just to echo all of the comments about the absolute stunning beauty of Christy's work, and the sweetness of Christy herself. And to add a bit of information that shows what a generous and kind mama she is. She just gave away a beautiful fitted absolutely for free by lottery on hyenacart. She raised soooo much money for the Fluff Factory auctions by putting a number of things up for 100% donation, giving what could only have been hours and hours and hours of her time and talent and expensive materials to make such exquisite things for charity. And all of this while she's heavily pregnant and looking after a toddler. She is a rare and special mama.


She sounds like a wonderful WAHM to support, and a wonderful person! I don't think anyone here is doubting any of what you just posted. The issue isn't really about Christy, or her beautiful dipe.


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hillymum*
A few comments in response.
1) Who has criticized the buyer? Not me? Seems to me your reading things that haven't been writen, insinuated or even hinted at.

2) I should imagine Christy knows what people think of her diapers. Nobody has anything to say about them but praise! I wonder if she was as stunned as I was to see the final figure that the diaper went for. Even if she wasn't I hope she was happy with it.

3) This thread was an interesting read apparently for many people. No one has been rude or unkind apart from.....

I have been coming here for over 6 months and haven't seen a diaper go for so much before. For all I know there have been many, aparantly there have been, but I have not seen them. I haven't said it is wrong to pay that much for a diaper, and I don't think anyone else here has either. How you interpret the writen word is your business. Just don't twist them to turn people against others. All I did was express amazement that a diaper would sell for that much. Should I have added a smily face so that you would find it harder to missinterpret what I said?

(Thanks for the hugs Angelina and the understanding from others!)
nak









Good for you Mama.


----------



## oetien (Mar 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenwoman2006*
Isn't cloth diapering about keeping our children safe and keeping our environment (for their future) safe? It isn't about who has the most expensive stash people. Or perhaps that is the American way.

I agree with you! A lot of time I feel bad and feel defensive because I can't afford hyena diapers for my child. Feels like I'm not giving her the best I can or something, even if it's not true...


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)




----------



## nonnymoose (Mar 12, 2004)

I'll also mention that I can't stand the idea of having to compete for a diaper. Hyena cart? Stocking? Stalking? Um, no thanks. Just tell me if you have what I want, and if not, how long it'll be. I am SO not a fan of delayed gratification!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

This thread is staying very nice and polite, yay!

The truth is we get one of these once a month or so and they usually involve Fussybutt









I just tried doing a search but it looks as though all the old threads have been deleted. They usually turn nasty.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nonnymoose*
I'll also mention that I can't stand the idea of having to compete for a diaper. Hyena cart? Stocking? Stalking? Um, no thanks. Just tell me if you have what I want, and if not, how long it'll be. I am SO not a fan of delayed gratification!









ITA with that! Show me what you have for sale NOW, and if I want it, I'll buy it. Oh wait...there is gonna be a contest where I have to compete to spend more than I can afford on your item? Nevermind then.


----------



## oetien (Mar 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
ITA with that! Show me what you have for sale NOW, and if I want it, I'll buy it. Oh wait...there is gonna be a contest where I have to compete to spend more than I can afford on your item? Nevermind then.









For me, the stalking part is fun, but paying more than I can afford one is not, so I just stalk for other people!


----------



## nonnymoose (Mar 12, 2004)

I think that's pretty cool, really. You get to stalk, they get the diaper, you keep your money...everybody's happy!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenwoman2006*
I don't think that it is "un-pc" for people who cannot afford to buy gorgeous $150 diapers to simply state that they cannot afford to buy $150 diapers.

No one is taking issue with the posts that say "I can't buy the diaper because I don't have the money." The posts that people are taking issue with are the posts that say "I'm shocked that anyone would pay that much for a diaper" or that compare it to buying an environmentally destructive SUV (which is particularly ludicrous since a cloth diaper is about the most environmentally friendly product anyone could by).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenwoman2006*
Isn't cloth diapering about keeping our children safe and keeping our environment (for their future) safe? It isn't about who has the most expensive stash people. Or perhaps that is the American way.

You are the only person on this thread to suggest the idea of cloth diapering being about who has the most expensive stash.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenwoman2006*
Some people feel sensitive if they are more, what is the word, affluent.

I had to laugh out loud at the word "affluent." I am poor. Every once in a while, I pay higher than retail for a diaper. It is my one indulgence. I think most poor people have at least one indulgence. I also spend all the birthday and holiday money that people give me on diapers.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenwoman2006*
Believe me, I am holding back here!

If I weren't holding back, I might go into the idea that certain comments are beginning to sound as if they are rooted in envy, and that bitter feelings are being projected.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenwoman2006*
Am I supposed to now feel sorry for someone who can afford $150 diaper?

Of course not. I never said anything like that. All I said is that you might want to consider your wording. Saying "wow that auction went high" would be one thing. But saying "I'm amazed that someone would pay that much for a diaper" can have a different effect on the person who bought it as well as on the other people who have paid that much.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenwoman2006*
Why should those of us who comment that we cannot afford to buy an expensive diaper be made to feel guilty about commenting on said diaper?

No one has said that people who can't afford to buy an expensive diaper should feel guilty.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenwoman2006*
I will not be judged for commenting that I can't afford it!!!

No one is judging anyone for commenting that they can't afford the diaper.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Alice my love I have missed you


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
..The posts that people are taking issue with are the posts that say "I'm shocked that anyone would pay that much for a diaper"

What is critical about being shocked at that? It is shocking, to some people.

Quote:

or that compare it to buying an environmentally destructive SUV (which is particularly ludicrous since a cloth diaper is about the most environmentally friendly product anyone could by).
I grabbed at a luxury SUV as an example of an object that is not affordable to everyone, and that people get all defensive about when it's questioned why they spent so much money on it. I honestly was not bringing the environmental stuff up at all...

Quote:

I had to laugh out loud at the word "affluent." I am poor. Every once in a while, I pay higher than retail for a diaper. It is my one indulgence. I think most poor people have at least one indulgence. I also spend all the birthday and holiday money that people give me on diapers.
OK, I'm poor too. I'm spending my $150 on a back door that isn't broken and doesn't leak large volumes of cold air in winter.

Quote:

If I weren't holding back, I might go into the idea that certain comments are beginning to sound as if they are rooted in envy, and that bitter feelings are being projected.
A lot of other comments sound as if they're taking things personally when they weren't intended that way, and as though they're rooted in insecurity, guilt, and defensiveness.

Quote:

But saying "I'm amazed that someone would pay that much for a diaper" can have a different effect on the person who bought it as well as on the other people who have paid that much.
How does being "amazed" at the price of an item equate to criticism? It doesn'[email protected]!

Quote:

No one has said that people who can't afford to buy an expensive diaper should feel guilty.
..
No one is judging anyone for commenting that they can't afford the diaper.
That "prefold" question sounded like judgment.


----------



## nonnymoose (Mar 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
No one is judging anyone for commenting that they can't afford the diaper.

Some people (okay, I mean you) _*are*_ doing an awful lot of judging, though.

How's the view up there on that horse?


----------



## oetien (Mar 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
I had to laugh out loud at the word "affluent." I am poor. Every once in a while, I pay higher than retail for a diaper. It is my one indulgence. I think most poor people have at least one indulgence. I also spend all the birthday and holiday money that people give me on diapers.

If I weren't holding back, I might go into the idea that certain comments are beginning to sound as if they are rooted in envy, and that bitter feelings are being projected.

No one is judging anyone for commenting that they can't afford the diaper.

Hhhhmmm, saying that people's comment are rooted in envy isn't judgemental?
And about the poor comment, you forgot, some people are too poor to afford that kind of indulgence.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

i guess its been a while.. its about time for another one of these







I thought we had gotten past it







:


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

Quote:

A lot of other comments sound as if they're taking things personally when they weren't intended that way, and as though they're rooted in insecurity, guilt, and defensiveness.
No, not rooted in insecurity or guilt, but maybe a bit of defensiveness. If you've beena round the CD forums here long enough, you've seen that the "hyenas" have been mocked, ridiculed and called many not-so-nice things becuase of the way the choose to spend their money. I, for one, do not personally spend a good deal of money on diapers, but I'd hate to have someone come through my life and pick apart my yarn spending habits, LOL. I'd think that especially here, everyone would be applauding supporting a talented WAHM in this way. Those diapers are NOT easy to make and they are exceptionally beautiful.

Honestly, I think that y'all need to look at the history here, and see how far back some of the animosity regarding hyenas goes. The CD forums are split the way they are, in my opinion, in large part because of the desire to segregate the nasty, consumerist hyenas from the rest of the _normal_ population.


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

: PSA for the day-if reading this sort of post gets your panties in a wad, then don't read it or post on it.

You may unclench now.


----------



## mals*nutrition (Jul 23, 2004)

man, if i could manage to make a diaper that perfect you better believe i'd be charging $$$. and that embroidery design is probably over 50,000 stitches. the going rate for embroidery is $1/1,000 so that's an at least $50 embroidery design.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phishmama*







: PSA for the day-if reading this sort of post gets your panties in a wad, then don't read it or post on it.

You may unclench now.
























:


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knittin' in the Shade*
No, not rooted in insecurity or guilt, but maybe a bit of defensiveness. If you've beena round the CD forums here long enough, you've seen that the "hyenas" have been mocked, ridiculed and called many not-so-nice things becuase of the way the choose to spend their money. I, for one, do not personally spend a good deal of money on diapers, but I'd hate to have someone come through my life and pick apart my yarn spending habits, LOL. I'd think that especially here, everyone would be applauding supporting a talented WAHM in this way. Those diapers are NOT easy to make and they are exceptionally beautiful. ..

Well I agree about the beauty of the things made, and actually, am glad that there is a market to support WAHMs who want to make fewer items with more detailing. It would be a boring world for WAHMs if everyone could only spend $7-10/diaper. Personally, all the fun is in the applique for me.







I could not would not make plain white cheap diapers.

My problem with this thread was when people started getting their panties in a bunch just because others were surprised that a diaper could cost that much! And that prefold comment.

I really think there is a big misunderstanding and some projecting. I don't think any of the "poor" or "different-prioritied" posters were criticising people who would spend that much on a diaper. It just caught some of us by surprise. That is all.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

which prefold comment? Someone posted an analogy .. and someone else posted a "do you know why anyone would use prefolds" or something.. which one do you mean because I thought the 2nd one was posted by a prefold user... but i could have taken that completely wrong I guess.


----------



## nonnymoose (Mar 12, 2004)

I think I'm going to use prefolds to change the oil in my Humvee...










Seriously, this was nice:

Quote:

If you've beena round the CD forums here long enough, you've seen that the "hyenas" have been mocked, ridiculed and called many not-so-nice things becuase of the way the choose to spend their money. I, for one, do not personally spend a good deal of money on diapers, but I'd hate to have someone come through my life and pick apart my yarn spending habits, LOL. I'd think that especially here, everyone would be applauding supporting a talented WAHM in this way. Those diapers are NOT easy to make and they are exceptionally beautiful.
it makes a little more sense out of some of the really goofy-defensive posts I'm seeing. Really, we love you all, even if you spend all your money on diapers.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zaksma*
That diaper is gorgeous and from what I have heard, Christy's work is outstanding. Personally, I think it is a little rude to come on here a criticize how much someone else pays for a diaper that they obviously love and have no problem buying- no matter what the price is. I mean, no one would come on here and comment on "why would *anyone* ever only use cheap diapers like prefolds?" I'm not trying to be an ass, just wanted to point that out.

This one.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

I guess im missing something because I thought that person was just trying to point out the opposite of what was being said in this thread and that it wouldnt be ok to post a comment like that here. (not that it was her opinion) I have had the flu so maybe im just reading it differently


----------



## zaksma (Mar 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatchyMama*
I guess im missing something because I thought that person was just trying to point out the opposite of what was being said in this thread and that it wouldnt be ok to post a comment like that here. (not that it was her opinion) I have had the flu so maybe im just reading it differently









That was my exact intent. I use prefolds (occasionally) so I would never knock someone for using them. And no, I have never spent $150 on a diaper either just for the record- so I am not one of the "affluent" posters here, I guess. If you would have taken the time to read another post that I made in this thread, I don't care how much your diapers cost- that *is* my entire point. I didn't come on the thread and say- "hey, using prefolds is stupid and I would never use them since they only cost a couple of bucks." I posted an analogy (which luckily, some other people picked up on)- which apparently went over the heads of some people.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatchyMama*
I guess im missing something because I thought that person was just trying to point out the opposite of what was being said in this thread and that it wouldnt be ok to post a comment like that here. (not that it was her opinion) I have had the flu so maybe im just reading it differently









I didn't think that was the poster's opinion, but I was bothered that she though it was equivalent to the questions in the thread.

BTW I liked your comment before you edited it.

I use cloth, but I throw 'em away after each use and buy all new ones. How's that!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*

I use cloth, but I throw 'em away after each use and buy all new ones. How's that!









Thats ok as long as you are shaking the poop into the toilet














:


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

OY VAY!!!!

I'm just seriously hoping we don't have to split again into something like"Hyena show and tell" and "frugal show and tell"

I mean, I for one am not getting my panties in a bunch over those who oppose people spending money on things they like that are worthwhile(partly because I am not wearing any at the moment,laundry day!)

But um, this is nice to do every month or so.







It just makes us stronger with our response, yk? I personally spend the big money on the yarn and fabric now,and actually haven't shopped hynacart in 2 weeks. No flames, please, I've been doing my own hyena thing.







Making those expensive diapers and soakers....but I do love a good stalking now and then!!! Gets the adrenaline pumping and helps a few great hardworking moms put a good organic homecooked meal on the table.Heartwarming


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
What is critical about being shocked at that? It is shocking, to some people.

If you can't help an initial feeling of shock the first time you see a diaper sell for that price, that's fine. But if you actually post a thread expressing your amazement at someone's diaper spending choices on the cloth diaper message board where the people who buy the diapers come to chat, you should expect some reactions.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
I grabbed at a luxury SUV as an example of an object that is not affordable to everyone

Generally, the reason people are criticized for buying SUVs is the environmental impact.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
OK, I'm poor too. I'm spending my $150 on a back door that isn't broken and doesn't leak large volumes of cold air in winter.

Obviously we all have to spend money on things like that. But most of us (including poor people) also make at least one "luxury" expenditure per year. If it's not cloth diapers it's something else.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
A lot of other comments sound as if they're taking things personally when they weren't intended that way, and as though they're rooted in insecurity, guilt, and defensiveness.

Again, I think there's some projecting going on. When I buy cloth diapers and support WAHMs, "guilt" is not a word I'd use to describe the way my actions make me feel.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
That "prefold" question sounded like judgment.

That was only meant as a demonstration of the comparison between questioning the practice of choosing a high priced fitted and if someone were to question the practice of choosing a low priced prefold.

Yup, you just quoted it. Thank you. The whole point was that "no one would say that!"


----------



## zaksma (Mar 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
That was only meant as a demonstration of the comparison between questioning the practice of choosing a high priced fitted and if someone were to question the practice of choosing a low priced prefold

Thank you!


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatchyMama*
i guess its been a while.. its about time for another one of these







I thought we had gotten past it







:











Oh, how I wish we could go back to a year ago....<sigh>


----------



## hillymum (May 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
If you can't help an initial feeling of shock the first time you see a diaper sell for that price, that's fine. But if you actually post a thread expressing your amazement at someone's diaper spending choices on the cloth diaper message board where the people who buy the diapers come to chat, you should expect some reactions.

I wasn't shocked, I was amazed. Get it right please. And for your information I was amazed and impressed. I haven't once said anything negative about the diaper, the diaper maker or the diaper buyer. I haven't said outright, hinted at or insinuated that someone who spends a lot of money on one cloth diaper is mad, nuts, needs their head examined, their bank cards taken from them or are in any way irrisponsible, dumb or selfish for paying such an amount on one diaper. All this thread was supposed to be about was that I couldn't believe someone paid that much for a diaper, would you pay it, and







to the diaper maker. I asked a simple question. There are a few







who seem to like to







for no good reason other than to see how soon they can wind people up and get a thread locked. Answer the question and then feel free to move on. (And if the question offends feel free to not read it!)


----------



## oetien (Mar 25, 2005)

You know, poor people always get riled up about everything that rich people do. It's normal!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

we should just lock this thread now and save everyone the stress... its friday, lets enjoy the weekend.

Hey its snowing parts of las vegas!







:


----------



## hillymum (May 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oetien*
You know, poor people always get riled up about everything that rich people do. It's normal!


WOW Well thats ignorant.

(I wish I hadn't writen that. Name calling is never attractive. O well.)


----------



## oetien (Mar 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hillymum*
WOW Well thats ignorant.


----------



## J_Van (Jun 28, 2005)

Ok, so it is now obvious that not everyone on this board will pay big bucks for one diaper. That point is clear as a bell.

New analogy, say this was the bfing board and I posted this thread:

title: "Oh boy! Would you do this in public?

text: This is amazing! I can not believe someone would actually nurse without a blanket in public, easy as it is! I'd never do that to myself lol."

Now, I'm not "judging" that person, right? However, I do think that those who chose to not use a blanket in public might get their feelings hurt or "panties in a bunch" over that thread.


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

me reading this thread:
































































:

















































:yawning: :yawning: :yawning:


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

it is very nice but i can hardly pay for reg CD must less 155.00 my god that is alot of money









however good for the mama who can i wish i could


----------



## oetien (Mar 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *J_Van*
Ok, so it is now obvious that not everyone on this board will pay big bucks for one diaper. That point is clear as a bell.

New analogy, say this was the bfing board and I posted this thread:

title: "Oh boy! Would you do this in public?

text: This is amazing! I can not believe someone would actually nurse without a blanket in public, easy as it is! I'd never do that to myself lol."

Now, I'm not "judging" that person, right? However, I do think that those who chose to not use a blanket in public might get their feelings hurt or "panties in a bunch" over that thread.


Sorry, I don't think that's quite the same thing. This is a diapering forum, not a hyena forum, right?
Anyone can afford to bf in public without a blanket. I mean, nobody would get hurt from doing it, right? So, it's just a matter of choice whether you wanna do it or not.
OTOH, this whole hyena thing. Some people don't have that choice to buy the hyena stuff. See the difference?


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
No one is taking issue with the posts that say "I can't buy the diaper because I don't have the money." The posts that people are taking issue with are the posts that say "I'm shocked that anyone would pay that much for a diaper" or that compare it to buying an environmentally destructive SUV (which is particularly ludicrous since a cloth diaper is about the most environmentally friendly product anyone could by).

Wow. Well we know for certain now who is the fussybutt that everyone keeps talking about, don't we?









You are the only person on this thread to suggest the idea of cloth diapering being about who has the most expensive stash.

I actually did not suggest that cloth diapering is about stash.

I had to laugh out loud at the word "affluent." I am poor. Every once in a while, I pay higher than retail for a diaper. It is my one indulgence. I think most poor people have at least one indulgence. I also spend all the birthday and holiday money that people give me on diapers.

I spend birthday and holiday money on bills. But of course we could now have a contest about who is the most poor. We are not poor. We have computers. The orphans of war and violence in Africa are poor.

If I weren't holding back, I might go into the idea that certain comments are beginning to sound as if they are rooted in envy, and that bitter feelings are being projected.

Yes, you have caught me. I am so envious of the expensive dipes. Very bitter... get real.









Of course not. I never said anything like that. All I said is that you might want to consider your wording. Saying "wow that auction went high" would be one thing. But saying "I'm amazed that someone would pay that much for a diaper" can have a different effect on the person who bought it as well as on the other people who have paid that much.

It is nice that you are looking out for people that are sensitive and would take offense to that. But frankly, this thread shouldn't be so "heavy".

No one has said that people who can't afford to buy an expensive diaper should feel guilty.

I did not say that someone _said_ that, I felt that it was implied.

No one is judging anyone for commenting that they can't afford the diaper.

And no one is judging people that can afford an expensive dipe. No one is envious. We all have our priorities and it is our own business what we do with our income. But it was hard to resist playing devil's advocate with you.







I can see that I am just adding fuel to your own personal fire, and it is taking away from the fun of the thread. I believe that I can't really go much further with this discussion.


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
What is critical about being shocked at that? It is shocking, to some people.

I grabbed at a luxury SUV as an example of an object that is not affordable to everyone, and that people get all defensive about when it's questioned why they spent so much money on it. I honestly was not bringing the environmental stuff up at all...

OK, I'm poor too. I'm spending my $150 on a back door that isn't broken and doesn't leak large volumes of cold air in winter.

A lot of other comments sound as if they're taking things personally when they weren't intended that way, and as though they're rooted in insecurity, guilt, and defensiveness.

How does being "amazed" at the price of an item equate to criticism? It doesn'[email protected]!

That "prefold" question sounded like judgment.


ITA. I did not care for the pf question at all.


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nonnymoose*
Some people (okay, I mean you) _*are*_ doing an awful lot of judging, though.

How's the view up there on that horse?


I would say the view is probably pretty "affluent". tee hee.


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oetien*
Hhhhmmm, saying that people's comment are rooted in envy isn't judgemental?
And about the poor comment, you forgot, some people are too poor to afford that kind of indulgence.

Well put.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hillymum*
I wasn't shocked, I was amazed. Get it right please.

My use of the word "shock" in this sentence

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
If you can't help an initial feeling of shock the first time you see a diaper sell for that price, that's fine.

was in reference to boingo82's post:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
It is shocking, to some people.

My following sentence referred to you:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
But if you actually post a thread expressing your *amazement* at someone's diaper spending choices on the cloth diaper message board where the people who buy the diapers come to chat, you should expect some reactions.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hillymum*
All this thread was supposed to be about was that I couldn't believe someone paid that much for a diaper, would you pay it, and







to the diaper maker.

And all I've been saying is that there might be a better way to word that that's a little more sensitive to the people who have paid that much for a diaper. Try to imagine how someone might feel if they won an auction for that amount and then came here and saw a thread posted that said "I can not believe someone would pay this much for one diaper!" Try to pretend that you're the one who won an auction where the bidding got high, and then you went to your message board devoted to the subject of that product, and you saw that someone posted a thread saying "I can not believe someone would pay that much!" Can you see how it might be better if the post said something like "Wow, that auction went high! Congratulations to the winner! I've never seen one sell for that much before!"


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oetien*
You know, poor people always get riled up about everything that rich people do. It's normal!


That is very funny!


----------



## J_Van (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oetien*
Sorry, I don't think that's quite the same thing. This is a diapering forum, not a hyena forum, right?
Anyone can afford to bf in public without a blanket. I mean, nobody would get hurt from doing it, right? So, it's just a matter of choice whether you wanna do it or not.
OTOH, this whole hyena thing. Some people don't have that choice to buy the hyena stuff. See the difference?

ehhh, yeah I see the difference. hmmm ... trying to think of another but rapidly losing interest in this topic.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatchyMama*
we should just lock this thread now and save everyone the stress... its friday, lets enjoy the weekend.

Hey its snowing parts of las vegas!







:

We're 2 hours NE of you, it is snowing here too. IT has been snowing all day!!! It is insane! It did not even FREEZE here until December...usually in March it is in the 70s-80s. NUTS I tell you. Most years we get no snow at all, today it has been snowing for 5 hours and it's sticking on roofs.


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovebug*
it is very nice but i can hardly pay for reg CD must less 155.00 my god that is alot of money









however good for the mama who can i wish i could

Be careful. You might be called judgemental or envious!








And I agree with you, it is wonderful for the WAHM that made it! She deserves it!


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oetien*
You know, poor people always get riled up about everything that rich people do. It's normal!

Do they get riled up when the rich people send them things for free?


----------



## oetien (Mar 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShabbyChic*
Do they get riled up when the rich people send them things for free?

Depends what it is! *i pressed the lol button accidentaly*


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oetien*
Depends what it is!









I'm not getting the laughter.


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
We're 2 hours NE of you, it is snowing here too. IT has been snowing all day!!! It is insane! It did not even FREEZE here until December...usually in March it is in the 70s-80s. NUTS I tell you. Most years we get no snow at all, today it has been snowing for 5 hours and it's sticking on roofs.


We got snow here in Western Oregon! In March! It is insane!


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *J_Van*
ehhh, yeah I see the difference. hmmm ... trying to think of another but rapidly losing interest in this topic.

What about:
Going in the Nut / good eating forum and saying,

I can't believe people pay $8/lb for organic free range beef! Have you ever seen beef for so much?

The people who buy it would say, "It is worth it to me to pay more because I feel better about the conditions the cattle live in and the health of my family."

The other people would say, "I cannot afford to spend that on beef but it sounds delicious" or "I choose not to eat beef" or "I could not ever imagine spending $8/lb on ground beef".

Or maybe going in the Pumping support area and saying "I can't believe people spend $155 on a breast pump!"

To which I would say, "I was shocked at first at the price of the Medela, but found that it was necessary to continue feeding my child BM when I went back to work. It was more comfortable to use that pump and I could pump quicker."


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShabbyChic*
Do they get riled up when the rich people send them things for free?


Whoa.


----------



## oetien (Mar 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShabbyChic*
I'm not getting the laughter.

Edited my post. I was laughng IRL about other things, and typed :L0L by reflex.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenwoman2006*
We got snow here in Western Oregon! In March! It is insane!

I used to live in Lebanon (near Albany, I think?) and it snowed 2" one year...first snow in 15 years and they closed the schools. For 2"!!! So I know that snow is rare in those parts!


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oetien*
Edited my post. I was laughng IRL about other things, and typed :L0L by reflex.

Signs you are ODing on MDC:
#1 - you are typing LOL reflexively.
#2 - you are SAYING LOL when something is funny instead of laughing.


----------



## oetien (Mar 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
What about:
Going in the Nut / good eating forum and saying,

I can't believe people pay $8/lb for organic free range beef! Have you ever seen beef for so much?

The people who buy it would say, "It is worth it to me to pay more because I feel better about the conditions the cattle live in and the health of my family."

The other people would say, "I cannot afford to spend that on beef but it sounds delicious" or "I choose not to eat beef" or "I could not ever imagine spending $8/lb on ground beef".

Or maybe going in the Pumping support area and saying "I can't believe people spend $155 on a breast pump!"

To which I would say, "I was shocked at first at the price of the Medela, but found that it was necessary to continue feeding my child BM when I went back to work. It was more comfortable to use that pump and I could pump quicker."

Good examples!


----------



## oetien (Mar 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
Signs you are ODing on MDC:
#1 - you are typing LOL reflexively.
#2 - you are SAYING LOL when something is funny instead of laughing.









now i'm laughing for real!


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShabbyChic*
Do they get riled up when the rich people send them things for free?

Getting kind of tense there.
This does nothing but further the divide between rich and poor.


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Or maybe going in the Pumping support area and saying "I can't believe people spend $155 on a breast pump!"

To which I would say, "I was shocked at first at the price of the Medela, but found that it was necessary to continue feeding my child BM when I went back to work. It was more comfortable to use that pump and I could pump quicker."[/QUOTE]

I do not think that you can compare feeding yourself wholesome food, or feeding your baby the perfect food, with art. I mean, people call some dipes "fluff" for a reason, right? The higher end dipes are a bonus to a necessity. And I think that there are some really cute ones out there.

But when shopping for my breast pump, I went with a used one that was in good condition and reliable. It was not embellished. It was not sequined or glittery. So, there is definitely a difference between these things I think. I make some of my own diapers, and those are the ones that I can afford to make pretty. I am thankful and quite content that I get to be creative that way. And seeing lovely dipes that WAHMs make inspires me to make some fun dipes for my baby.


----------



## Momto2boysNagirl (Aug 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
We're 2 hours NE of you, it is snowing here too. IT has been snowing all day!!! It is insane! It did not even FREEZE here until December...usually in March it is in the 70s-80s. NUTS I tell you. Most years we get no snow at all, today it has been snowing for 5 hours and it's sticking on roofs.

You must be getting our weather cause it is a beautiful sunny day here in Chicago. Normally in march we are still buried in snow. Of course now I just jinxed myself..


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
I used to live in Lebanon (near Albany, I think?) and it snowed 2" one year...first snow in 15 years and they closed the schools. For 2"!!! So I know that snow is rare in those parts!

Yep, you know what I am talking about! And the snow was _sticking_!


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenwoman2006*
/..
I do not think that you can compare feeding yourself wholesome food, or feeding your baby the perfect food, with art. I mean, people call some dipes "fluff" for a reason, right? The higher end dipes are a bonus to a necessity. And I think that there are some really cute ones out there.

But when shopping for my breast pump, I went with a used one that was in good condition and reliable. It was not embellished. It was not sequined or glittery. So, there is definitely a difference between these things I think. I make some of my own diapers, and those are the ones that I can afford to make pretty. I am thankful and quite content that I get to be creative that way. And seeing lovely dipes that WAHMs make inspires me to make some fun dipes for my baby.

OK, not a perfect analogy...btw my pump was used too. Not sparkly or fancy but it got the job done!
I also get inspiration from the fancy dipes - and I don't have a problem with them or with anyone who buys them! Again, I love that there is a market for nice things because it would be awful boring for the WAHMs otherwise.
I just don't think the OP was being critical at ALL and don't understand why some folks got so riled up over the posts that woulc not spend that much!


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momto2boysNagirl*
You must be getting our weather cause it is a beautiful sunny day here in Chicago. Normally in march we are still buried in snow. Of course now I just jinxed myself..









You want it back?







We were going to be tearing out the aforementioned back door tomorrow, but not with this 80% chance of snow! Not exactly the weather for a giant hole in the side of my house!!


----------



## hillymum (May 15, 2003)

Alice, did you know it's really sunny in Maryland today? My boys and I spent most of the afternoon in the back yard playing in the sandbox and water tub. Had a lovely time!


----------



## oetien (Mar 25, 2005)

This thread is interesting!


----------



## majick1 (Jul 29, 2004)

Ummmm.....no.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oetien*
Anyone can afford to bf in public without a blanket.

Some women can't breastfeed in public without a blanket because they can't relax without their blanket and if they can't relax the milk won't eject. I think that's analogous to not being able to choose hyena diapers.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenwoman2006*
I actually did not suggest that cloth diapering is about stash.

You said:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenwoman2006*
Isn't cloth diapering about keeping our children safe and keeping our environment (for their future) safe? It isn't about who has the most expensive stash people.

You are the only person on the thread to suggest the idea of cloth diapering being about who has the most expensive stash.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenwoman2006*
I spend birthday and holiday money on bills.

My point is being missed. My only point was that not everyone who has splurged on a special diapering item is "affluent."

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenwoman2006*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
No one has said that people who can't afford to buy an expensive diaper should feel guilty.

I did not say that someone said that, I felt that it was implied.

When was it implied?? No one would ever imply such a thing! That's ridiculous!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenwoman2006*
We all have our priorities and it is our own business what we do with our income.

Exactly. Thank you for saying that.

As far as trying to find an analogy for this thread, just about any forum where people talk about a product would work. Try going to the babywearing forum and saying "I can not believe someone would pay $100 for a sling" and see what kind of reactions you get. Or try going to whatever the forum is where people talk about carseats (some people are really addicted to those things) and saying "I can not believe someone would pay $500 for a car seat" (or however much those expensive ones cost... is Britax the expensive brand?) and see what kind of reactions you get.


----------



## imgr8ful (Feb 25, 2005)

i...like big butts and i cannot lie...


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
Signs you are ODing on MDC:
#1 - you are typing LOL reflexively.
#2 - you are SAYING LOL when something is funny instead of laughing.

#3 - you call your husband "dh" instead of saying his given name....


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

...you other brothers can't deny... that when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist ... and a round thing in your face...


----------



## imgr8ful (Feb 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daekini*
#3 - you call your husband "dh" instead of saying his given name....

lmao - i've done that, it's rather embarrassing


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
I just don't think the OP was being critical at ALL and don't understand why some folks got so riled up over the posts that woulc not spend that much!

Again, no one is riled over the posts that say "I would not spend that much." The issue is the posts that say "I can't believe someone would spend that much."


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShabbyChic*
Do they get riled up when the rich people send them things for free?


wow. You really know how to bring it on home dontcha?
It's funny because you always seem to make the point for the other side. Noone says money can buy heart or brains. No matter how many outrageously expensive objects you buy, you (general you) can still be pretty empty inside.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

for the most part this thread has been polite.. can we not start the personal attacks.. please?


----------



## oetien (Mar 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
Some women can't breastfeed in public without a blanket because they can't relax without their blanket and if they can't relax the milk won't eject. I think that's analogous to not being able to choose hyena diapers.

Wow, I didn't know that. I thought anyone can learn to get used to bf-ing in public (like me).


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
//Or try going to whatever the forum is where people talk about carseats (some people are really addicted to those things) and saying "I can not believe someone would pay $500 for a car seat" (or however much those expensive ones cost... is Britax the expensive brand?) and see what kind of reactions you get.

I have one of those. Safety is a huge priority for us, and my research and experimentation indicated that my child would be safest in that seat. (Especially 'cause I can install it tightly by myself.)
It does not hurt my feelings if someone else does not understand my choice to buy a $260 car seat. It was definitely worth it for us.


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajama*
wow. You really know how to bring it on home dontcha?
It's funny because you always seem to make the point for the other side. Noone says money can buy heart or brains. No matter how many outrageously expensive objects you buy, you (general you) can still be pretty empty inside.

Aw, I was waiting for you to pop up here. I guess I do know how to drive the point home. It's just that when the same people respond time and time again to the FFS threads and then are so quick to trash, it leaves some wondering.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
Again, no one is riled over the posts that say "I would not spend that much." The issue is the posts that say "I can't believe someone would spend that much."

Still not seeing how that statement is offensive.
We all come from different backgrounds here and have different priorities. Some people think a gorgeous embroidered diaper is worth their $150. Other people do not have the $150, but if they did, would never spend it on that. Other people have it, but spend it on something else. We all seem to agree that it's a pretty diaper and cloth is good and Christy is great. Where is the problem?


----------



## hillymum (May 15, 2003)

"As far as trying to find an analogy for this thread, just about any forum where people talk about a product would work. Try going to the babywearing forum and saying "I can not believe someone would pay $100 for a sling" and see what kind of reactions you get. Or try going to whatever the forum is where people talk about carseats (some people are really addicted to those things) and saying "I can not believe someone would pay $500 for a car seat" (or however much those expensive ones cost... is Britax the expensive brand?) and see what kind of reactions you get."

Doesn't quite work either, slings in the $100 are not uncommon. $500 for a car seat, well you know what, the most expensive one I could find was $350 (reduced to under $200 though). Do you want to try again?


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

I think the topic has been beat to death yet again. Let's close this before it evolves into personal attacks.


----------

